# Best temperature in Celsius for doing dye sub transfers with a heat press?



## dracula_2006 (Aug 7, 2010)

please help me
i wanna know the best temperature - in *CELSIUS*- and *time* for
the 100 % cotton t-shirt
100 % polyester t-shirts 
50-50 % t-shirts
and the best kind of t-shirts
please help me


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: please help me*

Best Temp for Heat Press, or Conveyor Dryer?


----------



## dracula_2006 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: please help me*

heat press


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: please help me*

Transfers?? What are you using. Depending on what you are using, the time and temp are all different.


----------



## dracula_2006 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: please help me*

i use Epson ink jet printer .. with sublimation ink .. print design on transfer paper then use the heat press ... thank you for helping me


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

If you are using dye-sublimation ink - it will only properly work on polyster. 
Dye sublimation ink doesn't work on cotton.
On poly/cotton blends sublimation ink will only bond with polyester fibres, so the more cotton % is in the blend, the more faded print you'll get.

Usually sye-sublimation transferes are heat pressed at 200C for about 45 sec. For some fabrics you may need to experiment with settings a bit - i.e. drop temperature a little or extend the pressing time - depends on particular fabric you are working with.


----------



## Andryla (Jul 7, 2011)

what kind of ink can transfer sublimation on 100% cotton?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

use pigment ink on cotton and cotton blends


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Dye Sublimation uses Dye Sublimation Ink on Polyester garments.


----------



## klystronacua (Aug 19, 2014)

so far i'm successful with 200 Celsius for 70 seconds on 100
% cotton tshirts and the color is not fading yet after 10 washings.


----------



## DoubleDaggerTees (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm new to this and buying my first heat press early next week. I'm seeing one heat press that says the temp maxes out at 270C, and another that goes up to 400C.

I'm in Canada and will drive to Toronto to pick one up, so I found ACS on EBay but it doesn't give an actual model number, and a better priced from Middle Ground with some transfer papers and an extra teflon sheet, and one from BDF which actually lists it as an HT-1515B so it could be a Hix I think which says it only goes to 299C.


----------



## DoubleDaggerTees (Sep 22, 2016)

Ooops just checked the Hix site, and their 15x15 definitely does not sell for $300 CAD.


----------

